# 1950 Women's Schwinn Panther with a Champion Heil Brothers, Buffalo, NY head badge ?



## dinosaurdoctor (Jul 8, 2011)

I just bought a Panther that has a head badge that has an airplane on top with Champion under that, and the Heil Bros. Buffalo NY. 

Anyone got any ideas why this would be ? 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## J.C. (Jul 8, 2011)

*I think you already answered your question.  It is a 50's Panther and it is badged with a Heil Bros "shield".  Basically, it is a Schwinn which was most likely sold by a Heil Bros owned hardware store or department store based out of Buffalo New York.  It was not uncommon for smaller hardware stores or department stores to "brand" bicycles with their own headbadge.  Just another way for them to advertise their product to the general public.*


----------



## dinosaurdoctor (Jul 8, 2011)

I had read about that, The advertising worked both ways. I just never thought I would find one.

Thank you for the help.

Best regards,

Wayne


----------



## J.C. (Jul 9, 2011)

*Anytime Wayne.  Enjoy your new ride *


----------

